# How can I help myself when I don't have myself???



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

((((


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

You have yourself "you" are only buried underneath your symptoms


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But I am not like this!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel like I have dementia.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Me too sometimes! When my dpdr is really bad i feel practically retarded and i mostly act through my social interactions, like your on autopilot and i feel practically incapable in understanding what people say to me. I am much better now,even though i am not recovered i feel much clearer, i have an inner monologue again and i dont really experience depersonalization any more, i know it feels like a uphill battle but things can change. I know what you mean that you feel like youre not you but really "you" havent disappeared,when the dissosiation fades you will connect with yourself again.

Ps. Sorry for wall of text

Marduk


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

No, thank you for your words. How can it fade though? It's been so long (


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

mezona said:


> No, thank you for your words. How can it fade though? It's been so long (


It's gonna fade. It's already fading. You typing on this message board is proof because when the dp is really bad, you feel hopeless and can almost like crawl into a hole but here you are typing perfect sentences. Just give less and less attention to it. That may be challenging because of the momentum your mind has with how much you've been talking about it. I promise you if you distract distract distract your mind, then you're on the way. Find new interesting things to do that will make your mind go "what is this" and then feelings of normal start to creep back. Even spending less time on this site is helpful, 3 years ago at some point, I knew I had to log in less and less and just go with the flow.
Check out ASMR videos on YouTube


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Its been over a year for me and i still improve! Different things work for everyone, i have gotten results from healthy living and exercise and trying to minimize stress and the most important part witch is also the hardest is to stop the ruminating, i have seen you worry a lot about your blank mind wich is understandable but the worrying is very likely to fuel the symptoms, also if you have any unresolved issues it might be a good idea to try to deal with them, i believe that in many cases dpdr occurs for a reason and works as a coping mechanism whether it is for traumas, stress or anxiety.

Marduk


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a very good question. All though dp is very horrifying, you know that you are real, even though you don't feel it and are completely detached from yourself. With that knowledge you can still do things that you think might help.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel like in a constant panic attack, I can't do things like that. It's awful


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Distraction is very much key. I was really bad a month ago but I found new things to do and felt better. I am having a rough day today but I know it can get better. I even experienced emotions again. This will go away but it's the crappiest thing to go through hands down.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

You can help yourself. Here is a little example. When someone is sick, you can feed them, give them their medicine bath them if needed. You can take care of someone even though you are not them, your not feeling what they are feeling. It's the same with dp, you don't feel your self but you can still do stuff for your self. So, what this means is that you don't have to feel something to take care of it. With dp, you can still work, you can bath, you can eat right, you can do moderate exercise. etc. I will be difficult because you are disconnected but you can do it. What I have come to realize with dp is that life still goes on, and the question of living now becomes, can I do it?, not will it be hard if I do.

Remember everything in moderation, don't over do things.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mezona I sent you a message- I so relate and I've just gotten back on here after yrs of being off. I have severe anxiety all day


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

It will get better, right?


----------



## mvr (Apr 26, 2016)

I can relate to this. Haven't felt like myself for a while now. Hopefully it'll get better.


----------

